# The best kept secret/ deal in mirrorless cameras...



## pdirestajr (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the Pentax K-01. And I'm not even joking.

I just recently picked one up because the prices are crazy low. <300$ USD low. But they are now discontinued, so fading into oblivion.

Why?
• Price is nice
• This camera is actually WAY more attractive in person (purchased the white model)
• Build quality is great (except for flappy side cover)
• It has the same sensor as the Pentax K-5 & Nikon D7000!?
• Great focus peaking
• Can use all K mount legacy lenses! It's fun to find old manual film lenses and use em on this body
• Pentax also has some really cool "L" lenses of their own... Limited. These things are sexy (but expensive)
• In body IS
• Pentax is so NOT trendy right now that they are cool 

Anyone else?

Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?

Images to follow.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2013)

Pentax does not enjoy the popularity of the big companies, and if a model is just sitting in the warehouse, they need to move it.

Pentax made some great film cameras and lenses, but totally missed out on digital, they apparently were like Kodak, they just did not believe that film would disappear so fast.

Now that they were bought by a imaging company with financial stability, (Ricoh), they should be around for a long while, and may once again become a major force in the camera business. Its not easy to claw your way up there, you have to sell for less, and make huge investments in technology. You must source a lot of high tech parts from other companies and pay premium prices for them. Ricoh has the ability to change this.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

I was going to buy one of these before I bought the M. I'm a sucker for design and loved the look of this and the pancake lens. However, although the K-01 looks like a nicer camera to use, I'm glad I waited for the M, as I can at least justify this to she who must be obeyed, she would shoot me if she got wind of another camera system.


----------



## sdsr (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to own a Pentax K-5, which has many virtues including what was at the time probably the best APS-C sensor in any camera. The main drawback for me (aside from the fact that it's not FF) is that Pentax lenses (with a few exceptions) and bodies don't focus as fast or accurately as their better competition (evidently the K-5's successor is only a slight improvement in that regard); nor does Pentax have much to offer in the way of longer lenses (their best lenses you can buy new are primes 100mm or less, some of them very cute to look at). Based on reviews of this camera I've read, its autofocus performance is worse - do you find it frustrating? (Slow/inaccurate body + slow/inaccurate lens would drive me nuts.) If it is worse, given the size of the camera (not much different from a DSLR) and the lack of an electronic viewfinder, even at its new low price it doesn't strike me as much of a bargain.


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Pentax made some great film cameras and lenses, but totally missed out on digital, they apparently were like Kodak, they just did not believe that film would disappear so fast.



Not quite true ... Pentax started losing users in the 1980's when they decided to cripple the K-mount by removing 100% backwards compatibility with, amongst others, PENTAX-M and PENTAX-A lenses.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 29, 2013)

sdsr said:


> I used to own a Pentax K-5, which has many virtues including what was at the time probably the best APS-C sensor in any camera. The main drawback for me (aside from the fact that it's not FF) is that Pentax lenses (with a few exceptions) and bodies don't focus as fast or accurately as their better competition (evidently the K-5's successor is only a slight improvement in that regard); nor does Pentax have much to offer in the way of longer lenses (their best lenses you can buy new are primes 100mm or less, some of them very cute to look at). Based on reviews of this camera I've read, its autofocus performance is worse - do you find it frustrating? (Slow/inaccurate body + slow/inaccurate lens would drive me nuts.) If it is worse, given the size of the camera (not much different from a DSLR) and the lack of an electronic viewfinder, even at its new low price it doesn't strike me as much of a bargain.



I bought it to use with all of the amazing K-mount lenses, with a fantastic focus peaking feature off the LCD. If I want to use auto-focus and a viewfinder I use my Canon gear. This is just for playing around.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 29, 2013)

Hamptons swimming by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 30, 2013)

Another shot with the SMC Pentax-M 28mm f3.5. Sharp.



Dolly poolside by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 30, 2013)

And one shot wide open @ 3.5:



Pool Nap by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## G-V (Jun 30, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> Is the Pentax K-01. And I'm not even joking.
> 
> I just recently picked one up because the prices are crazy low. <300$ USD low. But they are now discontinued, so fading into oblivion.



Buying a discontinued camera is a bad idea because you'll have trouble finding spare parts for it in the future. 

Products are usually discontinued for a good reason: they've either become obsolete or have hardware/software issues the manufacturer is unable to resolve.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 30, 2013)

G-V said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Pentax K-01. And I'm not even joking.
> ...



All cameras are eventually discontinued. I just thought it was cool and different to be able to have a fantastic APS-C sized sensor with good manual focus capabilities in a sub 300$ camera that can use a serious amount of legacy lenses. I don't see the bad idea here unless it goes on fire in my hands- at least it doesn't have a viewfinder so I won't burn my eyes out!


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 11, 2013)

Still loving this camera! Best "Mirrorless" value. Just bought another one cause I found it for <400 with the 40mm panacake (which retails for over 200). I'll just carry 2 in a small bag instead of changing lenses!




Violet by Philip DiResta, on Flickr




Becca by Philip DiResta, on Flickr




Brush by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## Aglet (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad you're enjoying your discovery but it's hard to find any appreciation here for non-Canon, oddball, mirrorless cameras. 
But you're right, the K-01 is an astoundingly good imaging machine for a really low clearance price. I like it so much I bought 2 at that deal earlier this year. Terrific for studio shooting and still-life type work.
I find the display a bit too useless in sunlight, and AF can be indecisive with some lenses.
But you can't beat the image quality from this brick with any Canon cropper!
K-01 has great Hi ISO ability and is also top-teir in low ISO dynamic range and devoid of pattern noise. IBIS works great too, nearly 4 stops worth here.
I used it the other night to capture some handheld shots, indoors, in very low incandescent light. I was on the floor, watching some TV, when my lady's new red shoes caught my eye. They made a nice focal point amidst the other colors and textures when she dropped everything right there. Old 18-55mm kit lens.
Light was one frosted 40W tungsten bulb about 15 feet away. Shot was still underexposed so pushed jpg a bit.

OOC jpeg, EXIF below:

Color Space: sRGB
Contrast: Normal
Custom Rendered: Normal process
Date Time Digitized: 2013:11:09 21:32:57
Date Time Original: 2013:11:09 21:32:57
Exif Version: 2.3
Exposure Bias Value: 0.3
Exposure Mode: Manual exposure
Exposure Program: Aperture priority
Exposure Time: 1 / 5
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
FlashPix Version: 1.0
FNumber: 5.6
Focal Length: 35
Focal Length In 35mm Film: 52
ISO Speed Ratings: 6400
Metering Mode: Pattern
Pixel X Dimension: 900
Pixel Y Dimension: 596
Saturation: Normal
Scene Capture Type: Standard
Sensing Method: One-chip color area sensor
Sharpness: Normal
Subject Distance Range: Macro
White Balance: Manual white balance


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 11, 2013)

G-V said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Pentax K-01. And I'm not even joking.
> ...



Or technology moves on.

In my experience it is sometimes better to replace a camera thats a few years old with something more recent than pay for a fixed price repair, especially at the lower end of the market.

That said, I've had two repairs done in the last year, because I'm lucky enough to have a good local repairer who charges realistic prices based on the job at hand rather than a fixed repair cost.

By your arguement everybody would have to replace their cameras and lenses every generation.

Cameras like the K-01 are divisive. A bit like the M. I like both, I hankered after a K-01, I'm glad I waited for the M, but I wish with a little hint of green to the eye the OP all health to enjoy his purchase.

Interestingly, under the shell the K-01 is pretty much built from the same components as other pentax DSLRs. I wouldn't let any fear of repairs in 5 years time stop me buying and enjoying a camera today.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 11, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Interestingly, under the shell the K-01 is pretty much built from the same components as other pentax DSLRs. I wouldn't let any fear of repairs in 5 years time stop me buying and enjoying a camera today.


Exactly.
It probably shares a lot with the K-30 which did sell better - and frankly performs about the same functions but also has a mirror and viewfinder - so either one would work as well but the K-01 was available for $150 less when comparing both clearance prices. I bought a clearance sale K30 also, couldn't resist. It's a very nice consumer grade body with a pentaprism viewfinder and some weather-sealing.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've always had a sodtspot for pentax, love their choice of pancakes. The k-01 is a great looking design too, canon could use some of their design verve.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 12, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I've always had a sodtspot for pentax, love their choice of pancakes. The k-01 is a great looking design too, canon could use some of their design verve.


I thought it was the oddest looking thing when I first saw it.
But once I got it in my hand I found it surprisingly comfortable to use, simple basic controls and soft-controls for many other functions were easy enough to access. Still haven't had to look at the manual for this one. The rubber flap on the right side is a bit lame tho. Fits OK on mine but far too flddly. 
A nice, sealed, latching door would have been far more appropriate for a "designer" object.


----------

